# ARC Setup



## davemaiden (Jan 17, 2012)

I have a Sony 55HX800 TV and a Denon AVR-1912 Receiver / Home Theatre Amp, connected with a HDMI 1.4 High Speed Cable. Cable is rated to 10Gbps and has a ARC line. I have installed the cable both directions. Even after configuring the ARC line on both sides I still get no sound back from the TV to the amp. I got it for 5 min once but lost it when changing channels. Has anybody had this issue or know of any configuration tricks to get this to work without needing a separate audio line?
Thanks Dave


----------



## TypeA (Aug 14, 2010)

Welcome to Home Theater Shack Dave  Sorry no experience with arc, hopefully someone with post a solution soon.


----------



## Jungle Jack (Jul 28, 2009)

davemaiden said:


> I have a Sony 55HX800 TV and a Denon AVR-1912 Receiver / Home Theatre Amp, connected with a HDMI 1.4 High Speed Cable. Cable is rated to 10Gbps and has a ARC line. I have installed the cable both directions. Even after configuring the ARC line on both sides I still get no sound back from the TV to the amp. I got it for 5 min once but lost it when changing channels. Has anybody had this issue or know of any configuration tricks to get this to work without needing a separate audio line?
> Thanks Dave


Dave,
Welcome to HTS. You really should not even need to configure an Audio Return Channel to get sound via HDMI from a Cable Box to your AVR. I would make sure that HDMI Out is configured to No on the Denon Setup Menu. Worst case, I would do a Factory Reset. I cannot remember the sequence for the Denon, but it is in your Owners Manual and should be simply holding 2 buttons on the Front Panel of the AVR. Just to make sure the HDMI Settings are right for the AVR, do connect it directly to the TV to see if you get sound and vision.
Cheers,
JJ


----------



## RTS100x5 (Sep 12, 2009)

What is the TV source ? It sounds like OTA digital ?? In this case the easiest audio return solution will be an optical cable from the TV to the Denon.... As there is no easy solution for HDMI / handshake / ARC anomalies..
I always setup AVR's with HDMI control "OFF" to start with....There are several different names for this feature depending on the brand.....


----------

